# Slowing your wiper motor easy!!



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks to the help from my buddy DARK LORD, he helped me do some investigating of how to slow the motor of my 12v Wiper motor. As many of you have read SCARY TERRY'S ATX computer power supply to power the 12v motor. That works great if you require a faster moving prop. I made my head popper and tried the 12v instructions and it was WAAAAAAY too fast.

The power supply holds the answer! In the instructions it says to use the yellow wire which is the 12v wire to connect to the motor. The PS has 2 other options to use, one is the 5v wire and the 3.3v wire.

To slow the motor down use the 5v to connect to the motor and it will run about half speed, use the 3.3v to connect to the motor for a very slow rotation of the motor, great for a Head Popper!


Now the disclaimer...I dont know a damn thing about electricty... This MAY over heat the motor, over heat the power supply, start a fire, create a dust storm, start a world war, blind small animals and so on, I have no idea....So PLASE BE CAREFUL when doing anything with electricty!!!

If anyone would like to comment on the pros and cons of doing this please feel free to do so.

I wanted to at least post a solution to the universal mystery of slowing a wiper motor, and that it can be done without ANY additional equipment.

Let the flaming begin....


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Actaully a PSU is a very good for power. It has internal circuit breakers. 

you can have voltages from 3.5 - 24 volts on a SINGLE power supply. The thing you have to watch out for is the amps. Also on the most power supplies there is a sticker that shows the voltage of the wires. I have redone a LOT of PSUs for bench power supplies for testing circuits and such and run my led spots off of a single PSU (can run 50 off one 5v line)


----------



## voiceoverwizard (Aug 15, 2009)

In addition, unlike AC, with the DC motor varying the voltage is exactly how they are intended to vary the speed. Small animals will not be blinded but small children may be scared sensless moohahaha


----------



## ceculsk (Oct 6, 2009)

For a rocking chair sing a wiper motor we used a 12 v battery charger to power it. We hooked up a light dimmer before the battery charger to control the volts and amps. Worked like a charm.


----------

